
How I made $10k in one day with Facebook Ads - patrickod
http://irvinebroque.tumblr.com/post/28415393877/how-i-made-10k-in-one-day-with-facebook-ads-re-bots
======
danso
It's worth noting that this was a local ad in the Bay Area, near Berkeley.

<http://g.co/maps/6vmc6>

i.e. the garage sale took place in a highly-cultured, net-savvy area full of
people who do bargain/antique shopping. Back in the late 2000s, my friends in
the same area put a cheap 30 word ad in the local newspaper for a garage sale
and got dozens of visitors. I don't know how much the ad cost but probably
something like 50 to 60 dollars.

It's hard to gauge how much of a "success" this is when a Craigslist ad, plus
some postings on large music mag forums (and I'm sure SF/Berkeley have their
own large local websites) would've drawn the same attention...with a little
more handiwork on the seller's end, but without costing $150.

* edit: I'd even argue that he might have drawn _more_ people in with Craigslist and a few other nichey-type posts. I'm not a record-collector myself, but I'm guessing that there's a fair amount of them who are used to "digging" to find gems, as opposed to checking out ads/events on Facebook...antique collectors regularly scour the old-fashioned newspaper ads for garage sales because they know the type of old-fashioned people who might have undiscovered antiques are also the type to advertise in newspapers.

~~~
brendanib
Absolutely - there's a huge competitive advantage being in the Bay Area, and
Craigslist ads can get you pretty far. In the past, I'd used Craigslist ads
for selling records and seen an okay response - maybe 20-30 people or so, but
nowhere near what I saw for this.

The other advantage that I didn't fully realize until I started running the
ads is how the activity within the Facebook Event serves as a reminder for
people to show up - we see tons of ads for events every day that we want to go
to, but very few of them ever make it onto our calendar the way that Facebook
Events do with one click.

My argument isn't that Facebook Ads are the be-all end-all marketing channel -
just wanted to share my experience with them. YC folks - feel free to ping me
if you want help spinning up some Facebook Ads - always down to help folks
out.

~~~
danso
> _The other advantage that I didn't fully realize until I started running the
> ads is how the activity within the Facebook Event serves as a reminder for
> people to show up - we see tons of ads for events every day that we want to
> go to, but very few of them ever make it onto our calendar the way that
> Facebook Events do with one click._

That's a very legit point. The various features of FB events make them
"stickier" (or whatever the buzzword is) than regular advertising...the
feedback options, with prospective attendees asking questions and seeing how
you respond to them, is also likely to boost interest. It's not quite fair to
say "Oh, this is the same as Craigslist ad postings, except you paid" just as
it would be silly to ignore Airbnb because it seems just like paid Craigslist
ad postings.

That said, given the nature of the niche market here (though you probably know
better than anyone), it's not clear that the success would easily apply to
other kinds of businesses...or phases (i.e. a startup trying to get attention
vs. a business having a out-of-business clearance sale).

~~~
klawed
Also relevant is the nature of the product being advertised - in this case, it
was a specific event - not a call to visit a website or even to visit a store
that holds regular business hours. Clearly, this was a very effective way of
drawing customers to the event but the lessons learned hardly apply to other
businesses.

~~~
brendanib
Lots of businesses can host events, IRL and online - a brick-and-mortar shop
can host a sale or a meetup, an online business can host a webinar or a
conference - in fact it's tough for me to think of a business that, by nature,
could not host any type of event.

Whether it makes sense for them to advertise on Facebook - that'll be up to
them to test, but events are a pretty tried and true marketing technique.

------
CaveTech
Lots of talk about the gross money coming in. But it seems to skim over the
fact that there's a real product being exchanged. Records being sold at $3
seems like a bargain, but what was the cost of these records to begin with?

Sure you made $10,000 in sales, but that's not $10,000 profit, and definitely
not a ROI of 2000-3000%.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
The ROI _on the choice to use Facebook_ is the cost of selling $10k of records
by non-Facebook means minus the cost of Facebook ads ($150). That's easily
several hundred percent.

~~~
rio517
But that omits the cost of the records he is selling.

~~~
briandear
Profit = Selling Price - Cost of Goods Sold. Cost of Goods Sold = original
price of goods + marketing costs + labor cost + facilities costs.

This isn't the precise formula, but it's close enough. It's still a good ROI,
but it's definitely not scalable as this was a liquidation. You also have to
calculate the tax rate on the sales as well.

If you're grossing $10,000 and you spent $2000 on records, 8 hours of labor
(paying yourself $15 per hour) + the cost of the facilities (let's say $100
for the day) and $150 on marketing.

You'll still pay sales tax on the full $10,000. Let's say your sales tax rate
is 8%, that means $800 in sales taxes. So now, you're at $9200, so now we can
subtract your costs, which, according to my hypothetical approximations total
$2370. If you want to exclude your labor cost, you can do that, but it'll
still be taxes one way or another, depending on how you claim it.

So your profit is $9200-$2370 which is $6830. For a short term capital gain
(which is what this is,) the rate is approximately 25% for Federal, however
you also have state capital gains taxes (it's either taxed as ordinary income
or as a capital gain,) which will be about 7% (depending on the state), but
that 7% is taken off the total gain of $6830. (25% + 7%) of $6830 = $4645.

From the $15 per hour you get paid from your wages, you'll then get to pay
social security, self-employment and medicare taxes on top of the federal
income taxes. You can avoid this by not paying the salary, but you can't work
for free in the eyes of the IRS.. you'll either pay the tax on the wages, or
the total gets added to the profit and taxed as a capital gain. Of course,
you'll get a slight home "office" deduction for using your backyard as a
facility, of course that gets offset by the facilities fee you've earned (and
will be taxes on.) It's cheaper though, to charge yourself the facilities fee
because that comes off the capital gain, which lowers the taxes on the gain,
while only nominally increasing your personal tax (due to deductions.)

Let's just round the total profit at $4600.

So, $150 in Facebook ads to earn $4600.. still a pretty nice ROI, but it
certainly isn't $10,000.

We all know the seller isn't going to go to this extreme in either paying or
reporting this income to all the jurisdictions involved, but when calculating
ROI or other things upon which a business is based, it's a little disingenuous
to claim "making" $10,000 when in fact, that number is far less. But I get it,
$10,000 makes for a nice headline.

~~~
lusr
Great post; I love seeing actual numbers being put to the test on HN.

Something that doesn't sit well with me: how sustainable is this business
model? How often can you find crates of records for $2,000 that sell for
$10,000? How much time does it take you to locate those crates? How long
before your folks get mad about their lawn being trampled during these sales,
and the neighbours get miffed having 300-odd people clogging up the streets?
What are your opportunity costs?

In short, while this article clearly proves that Facebook ads are viable as
profitable sources of lead generation, since this seems like such an
occasional-hit scenario I'm still not totally sold on whether they are as
suitable for sustainable long-term enterprise (I'm extremely curious as to how
many people will attend a 2nd event? 3rd?).

This is particularly relevant if you're wondering what Facebook's long-term
revenue growth will look like (how much of their present revenue can be
attributed to businesses trying Facebook out? How many of these businesses
will find repeat business with Facebook to be profitable?)

------
dionidium
The point about revenue != profit isn't very clever, though 1/3 of the
existing comments are making it. The _actual_ point is that he was able to
successfully drive traffic to his event using FB ads. Every comment addressing
profit vs. revenue entirely misses the point.

~~~
jmduke
The argument OP makes is 'I made $10,000 in one day thanks to Facebook, thus
Facebook is a superior platform' which is undeniably faulty.

1\. The OP did not make $10,000 in one day. 2\. We don't know how well this
would have done on a non-Facebook platform.

My point is that this is like arguing that Facebook is a wonderful platform
because Apple makes a lot of money and Apple uses Facebook to advertise. Apple
would be making a lot of money without Facebook ads, too; if a company using
Facebook ads generates $X revenue, that doesn't mean those Facebook ads were
responsible for a specific amount of the revenue.

In short: congrats to the author! But this doesn't really prove anything.

~~~
brendanib
I'm curious - what other ad platform could I have turned to drive local
commerce? Always interested to hear how other folks would approach the same
problem.

I still have some records left over, thinking about doing another sale, would
be game to test another means of customer acquisition and report back with
results.

~~~
jefflinwood
Really quickly, the first thing that I would turn to would be Craigslist - is
there a reason you chose Facebook ads over Craigslist?

~~~
veyron
His business is in facebook ads ...

------
tazzy531
So, wait... If I sell my car using a Facebook ad, I can claim I made $17k in
one day?

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
I suppose you could. It may also help you out if you are selling a Facebook
analytics system and you plug it at the end of your claim.

------
larrys
"I counted $10,000 in cash (and some payments accepted via Square - yes, I’m
reporting the income, IRS"

As an aside the only reason he owes taxes to the IRS would be if this was
inventory that he purchased and expensed for the business.

If you pay money out of your pocket for some CD's and sell the CD's and
assuming you recoup only the amount paid you don't owe taxes on the money that
you collected. You haven't made a profit.

There aren't enough details in the OP to determine the proper tax treatment of
the sale of these records. But typically if he was in business he would have
bought records and they would be inventory. When he closed down the business
he would have had a taxable event and had to dispose of the inventory and
there might have been a loss. He could have purchased that inventory as a
private person for any amount and then he becomes the owner. At that point
typically any gain over what he paid he _might_ owe taxes.

The IRS is not trolling around looking for people who post stories and
spending time to see if they reported the income. Besides this would relate to
2012 income which wouldn't be reported until April 2013 and with an extension
the return wouldn't be due until Oct 2013.

And lest you think someone could turn him in or tip the IRS off - not going to
happen. If you don't believe me try to contact the IRS and tell them your
neighbor is cheating on their taxes. They want tangible proof. Proof enough to
open a case which involves access to actual numbers and records. Like you
worked in the office not "I know he's cheating" type info. A story is not
enough to get them to investigate. Besides there is nothing they can do until
_he doesn't pay the taxes_ by the above dates.

Side story: I know of pharmacist locally who dealt in drugs (and went to
prison) who was found with $200,000 in cash in his home safe. Eyebrows were
raised. Oh boy cash! Did he report it!

No problem he went to jail for the drug charges but had no problem with the
$200,000. He just reported it on his next tax return that was due. Problem
solved.

~~~
rprasad
You've got the right conclusion but the wrong reasoning. Non-inventory sales
result in taxable gain if the sale price exceeds the seller's "adjusted basis"
(i.e., tax-adjusted cost) in the item sold. For personal property that isn't
subject to depreciation (basically, stuff you would sell at a garage sale),
the seller's adjusted basis _usually_ exceeds the sale price, so the seller
recognizes a loss on the sale. Consequently, the money earned from the sale
does not result in taxable income _for federal income tax purposes._

State income tax laws vary....

Also, income taxes are actually owed at least quarterly. The self-employed and
contractors must deal with this timing issue, which can result in penalty
interest rates on taxes not timely paid. Employers withhold and remit the
taxes with each paycheck using automated payroll systems.

April 2012 is the due date to settle up _all_ income taxes for the entire 2012
tax year. In most cases, people will have overpaid taxes b/c remittances over
the year were based on estimated income (i.e, prior to deductions and
credits).

~~~
larrys
"Non-inventory sales result in taxable gain if the sale price exceeds the
seller's "adjusted basis" (i.e., tax-adjusted cost) in the item sold."

The assumption here is that the OP was selling inventory. The FB ad said "I
used to be a record dealer selling" and he is selling the inventory. We don't
know if he had wound down the business or not. Hence my attempt to be
circumspect about this.

"April 2012 is the due date to settle up all income taxes for the entire 2012
tax year."

I'm talking strictly about when the return is due. Not whether you have paid
in estimated taxes. If you underpay, sure you will get hit with a penalty and
interest potentially.

The interest is actually quite reasonable.

"For personal property that isn't subject to depreciation (basically, stuff
you would sell at a garage sale), the seller's adjusted basis usually exceeds
the sale price, so the seller recognizes a loss on the sale."

These are typically de-minimis transactions that fly under the radar and
people typically avoid paying taxes on because the chance of getting caught is
low and the penalty is also low. If for arguments sake you buy 10 iphones and
manage to resell them for _higher_ than what you paid and make some money yes
technically you owe taxes. Otoh if you are operating and doing this on a
larger scale you have a different problem. And unless you are doing this on a
grand scale you aren't getting any jail time and that's assuming you get
caught. I'm not advocating any particular behavior. Just pointing out what
actually happens (which explains why people cheat as well).

Also keep in mind that the amount of risk an attorney (such as yourself)
should be taking and how squeaky clean you need to be (to avoid losing your
law license) is not the same as some guy selling stuff on ebay or by FB ads
would do.

"The self-employed and contractors must deal with this timing issue, which can
result in penalty interest rates on taxes not timely paid."

There are of course safe harbors [1] with all of this

[http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=110413,00....](http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=110413,00.html/)

as anyone who has gotten whipped sawed by their income varying greatly from
year to year knows. (Make money one year and you have to meet the safe harbor
in order to not have a problem the next year).

[1] "if they paid at least 90% of the tax for the current year, or 100% of the
tax shown on the return for the prior year, whichever is smaller."

------
yaix
> calculated ROI, 2000%? 3000%? You do the math.

We can't, because we have no idea what you paid for those LPs when you bought
them. $10 each? You're confusing turnover with earnings (and "we're" with
"were", btw).

------
micheljansen
So revenue equals profit now? You didn't "make" $10k, you sold 3000 records
for $10k. I'm assuming those records were not created out of thin air?

------
clarky07
As has been pointed out the 10k is revenue, not profit. At $3 a record I doubt
there was much profit at all, though it sounds more like a liquidating event
so it is still a happy result.

To the point of the article though, he advertised on facebook and people
showed up and gave him money. Whether or not he is actually profiting from the
business isn't really relevant. His ROI is clearly wrong, but the ads had the
desired effect of bring in customers.

I really hope he doesn't report 10k in profit to the IRS though as he would
then be losing even more money than he probably already did on that sale.

~~~
unreal37
He paid $2000 for 8000 records, so at 25 cents each, most of the $3 was
profit.

------
Gertig
The author points out that Limited Pressing should be using UTM tags and
Mixpanel to track visitors to their site from Facebook, which was not at all
the issue that Limited Pressing was concerned with. The issue they had was
with paying for those visitors when they shouldn't have to.

As the author's current company is based on providing a layer on top of
Facebook Analytics/Insights I could see how hearing that 80% of clicks may be
bots could be disheartening, but there is no need to lash out at Limited
Pressing for presenting their own perspective.

------
mtkd
I can see this scenario working - local event, targeted adverts, non-commodity
product.

The concern with FB (and other social platform advertising) is around 'intent'
and whether you can viably sell commodity product to visitors not actively
searching for the commodity product in the way you can by advertising on a
search platform - and whether the pricing on a social platform should reflect
a different quality of referral.

~~~
brendanib
Totally agree. It's a huge challenge for brands that are selling products that
aren't highly differentiated too - I had the benefit of selling a niche
product that's partially built on scarcity.

Commercial products are tougher, but they also have agencies whose job it is
to spend time and money figuring out how to reach people. As I said, I spent
about 30 minutes creating these ads.

A big part of what I like about Facebook is that it enables me, as a business
owner, to compete on an equal playing field with massive Fortune 500
companies, and in this case benefit even more from Facebook Ads than they do.
That's huge for anyone doing anything disruptive, whether it's a startup, a
local business, or anyone competing with the status quo.

------
mladenkovacevic
Brilliant marketing play for PageLever :) Not saying his story isn't genuine..
just saying it's a perfectly timed post targeted at the perfect audience for
the product. He knows what he's doing so definitely not surprised he can put
together a successful Facebook campaign.

------
rizz0
What did the records cost you in the first place? Speaking of ROI, that's part
of your investment as well ;-)

~~~
rm999
Decent point, but the records were a liability for him, their value to him was
probably ~0. From that context the revenue was almost pure profit.

~~~
pavel_lishin
So he lost the original amount he paid for the records, because the value went
from $COST_OF_RECORDS to 0. That still has to be considered.

------
executive
coming from the guy who sells a Facebook analytics service

~~~
human_error
The entire post looks like an advertisement.

~~~
Draiken
He's simply profiting on the bots article's fame. If the facebook bots article
never existed, this advertise wouldn't exist too.

~~~
huggyface
He's "profiting" from a conversation. That's how things go around these parts
(things always come in waves, and the people looking for hits will quickly get
an opinion out. By the way, would you like to hear what I think of the new
Apple ads?)

~~~
Draiken
Yeah unfortunately it's how things work. I'm not criticizing, lots of people
do it, but in this case I just felt it was a little bit too forced.

------
polshaw
Lesson: facebook ads work great for selling items at below cost.

I'm not sure ads were needed in the first place; an event and posting on the
pages he talked about /a couple of forums may well have had a similar result.

------
spaghetti
The article reminded me of a thought I had regarding FB's monetization
strategy: strictly local advertisements. The ad matching algorithm would place
the most weight on geographical distance then interests etc. FB's ubiquitous
nature today could make this work.

Here's a use case that motivated the idea: I live in a densely populated area
where everyone around me has a car. Say I wake up to a flat tire. I'd much
rather pay someone $20 to just fix it in 10 minutes than get the car towed or
figure out how to do it myself. Imagine searching for "fix spare tire" on
Facebook and receiving search results for five people that all live with-in
two blocks. Choose a person, agree to pay with cash, they show up and fix the
tire.

The service FB provides in this example has real value. If this service
existed I'd actually use Facebook, take a good look at the ads and perhaps
even pay a small monthly fee.

To use an over-used term I see this as "the Airbnb of everything else". It
could be applied to simple plumbing tasks like fixing the toilet (which was a
real pain-in-the-ass to figure out). It could even apply to borrowing vacuum
cleaners! The point is there's under-utilized resources around people. Imagine
FB helping people utilize these resources like Airbnb helps people utilize
extra living space.

~~~
stonemetal
several of these exist, not on FB though. Taskrabbit is the first one that
comes to mind.

~~~
brendanib
Yeah, I can't imagine Facebook building exactly what the commenter described,
but it'd be interesting for a company like TaskRabbit to integrate their
product with the Facebook Ads API, such that if you posted a task, you could
pay a few bucks to run local, targeted ads to folks in order to make sure that
your task reached the right people.

------
carsonm
It may not be the author's intention to imply this, and I'm glad he had a good
experience, but it's worth mentioning that this is a single experience, and
not necessarily evidence that some Facebook ad campaigns aren't being hit with
false clicks.

------
tnorthcutt
You brought in $10k in revenue. That's not the same as "made $10k", at least
as I understand that term.

------
padobson
This Facebook promotional campaign (events + targeted ads) was successful,
questionable accounting or no.

------
markokocic
Sold 3000 records fro 10k$. I bet he spent much more when he was buying all
those records, say 20k$? So, I could read the story as someone lost 10k$ in 10
years because of Facebook ads.

And I'm sure someone creating facebook ad analytic service would claim that
facebook ads are effective.

------
hluska
For fun, let's look at the net income from this venture.

The seller sold about 3,300 records. Let's say that he paid an average of
$0.60 per records. That's a cost of goods sold of $1,980 and a gross margin of
$8,120. The Facebook ad cost $150, which brings net income in at $7,970. Not
bad, hey?

As per return on investment, let's toss in a measure of time. Let's say that,
over the years, the seller spends an average of two minutes on each piece of
vinyl he sell. That means that he spent 6,600 minutes (110 hours) on these
3,300 pieces of vinyl. Add in another 6 hours for the sale and the seller
still made over $69/hour off of this venture.

This analysis ignores all the time it takes to become good enough to actually
deal records.

------
victorbstan
You are not quite right, for you, yes, your clicks may be real, because
frankly you're small fry. You aren't managing a brand, there is no one's job
hanging on the success of your campaign, no one needs to prove anything to
you. So no bot is going to click on your links. However, for ad-agencies, and
other big marketing companies, I know for a fact, that some of them engage in
purchasing clicks for the marketing campaigns they do for their clients. Why?
Because their reputation hangs on the success of the campaign. Slow campaign?
Buy a 1000 clicks! I KNOW it is done.

------
Avalaxy
How did you manage all those people? If there are so many people at the same
time looking through your stuff, how can you be sure they don't run off and
steal something?

~~~
NathanKP
I think the type of people who are interested in old records probably aren't
the type of people who would consider shoplifting. I'm not saying that there
is no possibility of it happening, but if I was running the event I wouldn't
be too worried about theft.

------
dlikhten
You created an EVENT. The EVENT cannot be added via a bot, so facebook was
protecting itself essentially. Event invitations and click-through are
different. Just sayin'

------
dev1n
I would be interested in seeing the statistics on the advertisements
themselves. Did the OP see an 80/20 response rate like Limited Run? What was
the ratio of people who showed up to the event versus the ratio of clicks on
the ads versus the number who said they would attend the event on facebook
versus actually showing up. Please provide more information, otherwise I see
this article as useless babble with a plug at the end.

------
binarysolo
"No optimization, no professional consultant, no special relationship with an
account manager."

Mildly disingenuous to not mention your own expertise, given that you're
plugging a Facebook optimization platform that you created at the end of your
post.

Also mildly linkbait-y title given the whole "made $10k" text -- if I sell a
crate of contents worth $20k+ market value for $10k... but others have
commenting on that already.

------
codegeek
You made 10K in revenue or profits ? If revenue, tell us your cost as well. if
profits, kudos and congrats for smashing success (no pun intended)

------
Juuumanji
Nice linkbait article here. What about the real costs? yea, lets just omit
those and hope to get some media traction. weak.

------
feralchimp
My sense is that if you can regularly acquire and store thousands of vintage
LPs for less than $3 per record, it doesn't matter where you advertise the
yard sale.

Glad to hear Facebook ads resulted in greater than zero hits, but I'm guessing
so would CL, posters in coffee shops, a sign taped to the back window of a
car...

------
w33ble
This mirrors my (extremely limited) experience with Facebook ads. They really
suck for driving traffic to your site, and you'll see an obscenely high bounce
rate. But, if you're trying to drive traffic to something ON Facebook (like
this event), they work pretty well.

------
rondon1
I just sold a car battery on craigslist for $50. It cost me $0.00. My ROI is
well over 3000000%.

------
citricsquid
This is a nice happy story, but how can you be sure the attendees came from
the Facebook adverts and not word of mouth / recommendations that Facebook
displays about events friends are attending? That seems much more likely to me
as the source of your success.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Those friends wouldn't have attended if they hadn't seen the ads, right? At
least some of them must have clicked the ads.

If Billy is the only person who saw the ad and clicked "yes, I'm going", and
299 of his friends show up as well, I'd say that the ad is the original cause
of 300 people showing up.

~~~
parsnips
In that case, it sounds like a fantastic deal. Network effect.

------
dc-tech-fan
$10,000 at $3/album means over 3000 albums were sold that day, out of 6000
available (according to his ad). So more than half of this random collection
was worth buying, and if lets say each person buys three albums, over 1000
people came to his house?

------
sytelus
A basic question: How does the bot owner gets benefited by driving up clicks
on FB ads? I understand in case of AdSense, the owner of the site would get
cut. But how does the bot owner gets cut from the ads that are displayed on FB
pages?

------
ozataman
Did I understand correctly that the "other business he is growing" is an
analytics platform for Facebook ads?

Here's the link I got from the post: <http://pagelever.com/>

If so, so much for impartiality.

------
iamzen
I work in the marketing department of one of the biggest nightlife companies
in the world. Facebook ads for our events/nights have been so successful for
us that we stopped doing google ads.

------
mochizuki
You're hosting your blog on Tumblr and the Facebook ad had your address on it,
you can't really have input on the allocation of ad clicks if you don't have
the server logs to show it.

------
brunorsini
Cool story, but he should have mentioned his other business does "better
Facebook Analytics than you ever thought possible". The fact that he didn't
makes my bias radar beep.

------
MetalMASK
There is only one thing I want to know behind the story is if the author has
purchased facebook stock or not. Just some background info might help
understand the motivation.

------
enigmabomb
The best way to make a small fortune selling records is to start out with a
large one. This is a great story, but there is a value proposition here most
ads don't have.

------
lalitm
In no way can this be called a reply to the "bots" post.

------
ck2
Was it $10k net or gross?

If you are counting your inventory as "free" or written-off already, and you
sell cheap, I guess it would be easy to have sales?

------
callmeed
It's funny reading this because our community is having a giant yard sale and
I just created an FB event and some ads for it.

------
charonn0
And just yesterday there was a guy on HN claiming that FB ad clicks were 80%
bots.

------
josephcooney
2000% - 3000% profit. if you inventory costs are zero.

------
dstroot
Look at those guys! Look closely... Definitely bots.

------
baby
Okay, I need a way to get 3000 vinyles now.

------
kposehn
Brilliant!

Facebook events are a fantastic way to profit and you hit the nail on the
head. Glad to see you succeed so well with that effort :)

------
executive
> so what is the calculated ROI, 2000%? 3000%? You do the math.

over 9000%

------
rorrr
No, you didn't "made $10K". You basically sold records that you paid for
previously. Not only that, but most likely you sold them at a loss. I doubt
you paid $3 for them.

------
89a
Headline sounds impressive till you realise it's probably over $30ks worth of
records

